# Small game hunting



## Jake_robillard (Feb 26, 2013)

I live in Trenton MI , it is in southeast michigan and i am looking for a few good places to hunt small game such as rabbits, squirrels, and racoons. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Have you tried out at Pointe Mouillee yet?


----------

